# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة سباق السيارات Asphalt 6: Adrenaline HD الآن مجانا لهواتف الأندرويد

## mohamed73

*لعبة سباق السيارات Asphalt 6: Adrenaline HD الآن مجانا لهواتف *    قام موقع  getjar بطرح لعبة السيارات الشهيرة Asphalt 6: Adrenaline HD بشكل مجاني وكانت قبل ذلك مدفوعة .. اللعبة  هي من افضل ألعاب السيارات وطريقة لعبها جميلة وشيقة وستبدأ  اللعبة بإستخدام نوعين من السيارات وبعد تحقيق الانتصارات والفوز في  السباقات ستكون قادر على استخدام انواع اخرى من السيارات.  يمكنك تحميل لعبة Asphalt 6: Adrenaline HD    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yasfour064

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## AminhoVic

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ahtwesh

شكرا

----------

